# Wedding Venue - Cork.



## shootingstar (18 Jul 2007)

Hi All.

me & mr SS have finally got engaged. Were over the moon and want to plan straight away. we dont want to have the traditional wedding in a hotel. also we dont want a church ceremony. we are looking for somewhere really different. Maybe something along the lines of an Estate House or a Venue with a garden for a Marque Etc. Wherever we book we want to have the ceremony there too..
We went to Barnabrow Hse, Cloyne last saturday - spectacular!

hoping someone will have some great ideas? 

SS


----------



## yob (18 Jul 2007)

try ballinacurra house in kinsale.
although i went to a wedding recently in the carlton hotel in kinsale,the couple got married in registery office,came back to hotel had a ceramony with a druit monk from one of the islands off galway,i was well impressed a very relaxed athmosphere........we all felt the church was redundant


----------



## shootingstar (18 Jul 2007)

just googled it - it looks fantastic. i`ll email them later today. thanks for that. do u have an idea where there located exactly in Kinsale?


----------



## yob (18 Jul 2007)

Go Out The Bandon Road From Kinsale First Left After Gaa Pitch,its Sign Posted,about 200 Yards On The Left,enjoy


----------



## TreeTiger (18 Jul 2007)

www.fotaisland.ie looks pretty nice. There's a Sheraton hotel which I believe is pretty new, with spa, golf course and all that sort of thing.


----------



## shootingstar (19 Jul 2007)

thank you yob.

treetiger - fota is next on our list actually. will be heading that way saturday. MY dad was impressed when we told him we were looking there. he thinks he can steal my hubby to be the morning of the wedding for a quick round of golf!!!!!!! NO CHANCE! farrrr too much to do.. 

haha start as i mean to go on. this wont get a good reaction from male posters


----------



## Merrion (19 Jul 2007)

What about  outside Mallow?


----------



## shootingstar (19 Jul 2007)

no i was at a few weddings there. wasnt impressed. First wedding there i got stone cold peas brought out to me. i hate peas and had said i didnt want them but she just ignored and and slapped a spoonful on my plate COLD!! The second time i was there i had peas dropped on me! Not sure what it is about me and peas and springfort hall  

 and also i only live around the corner from there.... so thats definately out. but thank you for the advise...


----------



## InfoSeeker (19 Jul 2007)

Got married in the Carlton this May, everything was handled very well and stunning views of Oysterhaven bay whilst having the drinks reception.

We checked out Fota Sheraton also but prices were wild...no idea what sort of budget you are on.

I think that the Carlton is booked out for all of 2008, it is a new hotel, opened this year and we were looking to get a Friday before word spread that it was a decent place to have a wedding.

Hope it all goes well and remember it is only a day!!


----------



## shootingstar (20 Jul 2007)

InfoSeeker said:


> Got married in the Carlton this May, !



a few people have been onto us about the Carlton. its supposed to be out of this world for views etc. will browse it on the net and have a peek. thanks...


----------



## Musk (23 Jul 2009)

Be sure to make the check out time if anyone decides to go with Carlton.Was groomsman for wedding there last year and had a late night in residents bar and ended up missing check out by half hour the following morning. Despite all the money they got from wedding they issued me with late check out fee which under no circumstances they would waiver.Very poor form.


----------



## KatieC (23 Jul 2009)

How many guests are you planning to invite? Certain locations suit certain numbers.
Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## TreeTiger (23 Jul 2009)

Just pointing out that this thread is over 2 years old now!


----------



## shootingstar (28 Jul 2009)

Yes its an old thread at this stage. however, we didnt manage to get married yet as financally we are now not in a position. We have decided though to go abroad if we do it. 
Thanks for all the advise.


----------

